# Mini Error V113 - 'verifying network'



## rcr2 (Feb 3, 2007)

So - I did not see this posted or any details that matched this problem I had with my Mini;

- Verizon FIOS
- Roamio Pro (new lifetime, part of BF deal)
- Mini RF (new version, Amazon deal for $117)
- Series3, HD, and Series 2 boxes on account with lifetime

1. So, set up Roamio. Got it up and running (not totally bought into the new interface, but I'm coming along). Set up via MoCa. Did NOT have an ethernet plugged in as well.

2. Roamio can 'see' the Series 3, HD and Series 2, and even access them on the network to see what they have recorded. (all 3 are also listed in 'Devices' under the 'My shows')

3. Mini arrives, go through setup. Activated online. Maybe I rushed setting it up a little, but it shows up on account. Mini is able to dial into TiVo for software updates, and so forth. 

4. Mini, in network settings, set up via MoCa, 'sees' my Roamio. But, under 'My Shows', in 'Devices', there are no network devices found.

All the shows that have been recorded on Roamio are listed in the 'My Shows'.

If I try to go to 'Live TV', though, I get V113 - Verifying Network' error. I also can't stream the recorded shows from the Roamio that are listed, but I can select them and see all their detail.

5. I DID already try changing to Ethernet on the Mini. I also have plugged in the Roamio to the ethernet after I first got the error (and it remains plugged in). I ALSO made sure MoCa channel was on Auto (and even hard-set the MoCa channels to be the same.. same error V113)

Regardless, all things stayed the same - could see the list of shows on the Roamio in the Mini's 'My Shows' list. Mini's network LISTS the Roamio. But in 'My Devices' under 'My Shows', the Roamio is not listed. And the Mini does not exist in the Roamio's Device list (which still has the 3 other TiVos).

It is activated on my account, and TiVo helpdesk could not figure it out after the host of rebooting and service connections. I did get the new software update over the past couple of days, and there is no difference in the behavior before or after.

Help desk said to return the Mini. I'm doing that, but while waiting for the new one - and worrying that I'm going to have the same error, wanted to see if anyone had any ideas or a similar problem.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

maybe look into BigJimOutlaw's suggestion in this thread...

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9852701


----------



## asavet (Dec 10, 2015)

I have the same V113 error. Tivo support did some checking of my new Roamio and discovered a group was missing. The group name is AP-MRS. Apparently this group controls multi room streaming, thus "MRS"


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

I sort of had something like this, not quite the same, but same error caused by switching connection type on Mini. I have a mini connected via MoCA. I decided I wanted to try and see how it would do with a wireless bridge, so I powered it down and changed it over to the wireless bridge. When it kept losing connection on live TV, I powered it down and switched it back to MoCA. Then I started with the V113 errors with the same symptoms, see what's on DVR, but couldn't get live TV or play recordings. I did a clear and delete everything on the mini and redid guided setup and now its fine, back to no issues and running fine with MoCA.


----------



## Lord_Vader (Jan 29, 2009)

Just some guessing.. 

Any splitters in the cable?

Does the fios router manage the DHCP? Did you set all of them to static/reserved IPs?


----------



## rcr2 (Feb 3, 2007)

asavet said:


> I have the same V113 error. Tivo support did some checking of my new Roamio and discovered a group was missing. The group name is AP-MRS. Apparently this group controls multi room streaming, thus "MRS"


Was this something that the mothership needed to fix, or something you could do within the menues?

I just got a replacement mini and am having the same exact issues. So must be something other than the mini. I don't have a complicated network, and bunch of splitters or anything else. And since it's present on MoCa and ethernet setups, I think it has to do with the Roamio or account setup.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

rcr2 said:


> Was this something that the mothership needed to fix, or something you could do within the menues?
> 
> I just got a replacement mini and am having the same exact issues. So must be something other than the mini. I don't have a complicated network, and bunch of splitters or anything else. And since it's present on MoCa and ethernet setups, I think it has to do with the Roamio or account setup.


That's what they're saying, yes. You'll need to call TiVo Support to have your account looked at.


----------



## asavet (Dec 10, 2015)

RCR2,
The update was pushed down from TIVO central. While tech support claimed it could take a few days I had the update the next day. Now both my mini's as working fine.


----------



## rcr2 (Feb 3, 2007)

Finally. *asavet *-

Rock star. If you hadn't informed me about the group missing issue, I doubt I would have gotten anywhere. That being said, it was this past Saturday I spoke with the rep, and the Mini JUST started working today (tuesday night)(though I was on hold for and hour waiting for a tech just now, so I have a sneaky suspicion they saw my number and pushed it real quick).

That being said, I still spent an hour on Saturday convincing the tech to look at the groups. Finally, after me insisting I wasn't going to reboot or make a service call, he went on hold for about 10 minutes talking to 'his supervisor', and came back on and said "Oh, it looks like a group is missing. I put in a ticket and it'll get pushed to your box."

Like I hadn't LED with that information an hour before. *sigh*

They really need to check their help scripts and look at things like missing permissions first before going through hours of rebooting routers and boxes and unneeded service calls.

But it's working. Finally. So, there's that.


----------



## asavet (Dec 10, 2015)

Glad to hear everything is working OK now.


----------

